# The Grace(s) of the Heart of Flesh



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 30, 2010)

There's certain confusion in my thinking regarding the effects of the God-given "new heart". In short, *What are the effects of the Heart of Flesh?* (e.g. brokenness over sin) Also, *What relationship does the "new heart" have with the Spirit of God?* ("I will put my spirit within you") The grace of the "new heart" of regeneration, as I understand from Scripture, derives solely from the power of [the spirit of] God, in other words, the "new heart" is dead without God's spirit (its filling and working upon it).

Thoughts?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 4, 2010)

Help, anyone?


----------



## PuritanZealot (Oct 4, 2010)

Wouldn't it simply be that the old heart of flesh loved and was passionate over sins and doing things contrary to God's will, whereas the new heart given by God, quickened by the Holy Ghost is the opposite? I used to enjoy the most debase and abhorrent things and now I weep and mourn over what I did and those others who still commit such deeds. It's a form of enforced repentance in my eyes. And a sign of true repentance, I know a few 'Christians' who have carefully selected the things they approve of in the Bible and those they don't and will weep and howl about their sins in one area but are nonchalant and defensive of others.


----------

